# Planning Phases



## gwash1026 (Aug 20, 2014)

Good morning folks I'm building a new home and have choosen not to finish my basement. I am going to incorperate a home theater in the basement once I haveit finished. The size of the room will be 27ft long 16 ft wide with 8 ft ceilings. My questions are what screen size is decent for this size room, how many rows of seating can i fit comfortably and will I be able to use risers in the room. 

All feed back is welcomed. 

Thanks


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

gwash1026 said:


> Good morning folks I'm building a new home and have choosen not to finish my basement. I am going to incorperate a home theater in the basement once I haveit finished. The size of the room will be 27ft long 16 ft wide with 8 ft ceilings. My questions are what screen size is decent for this size room, how many rows of seating can i fit comfortably and will I be able to use risers in the room.
> 
> All feed back is welcomed.
> 
> Thanks


1. screen size... what type of screen were you thinking? for a projector? depends on your comfort level. but 120-133 would be an easy fit

2. for rows... 2-3 would be easy and just about any room can accommodate risers


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

gwash, that's a good sized room. You'll be able to fit a 100"+ screen easy, as Mike said. With that depth, you should also be able to use a false wall and an acoustically transparent screen to hide your speakers behind. You'll also have to decide if you want it to be a 16:9 or a 2.4:1 ratio screen. Personally I'd go for the wider 2.4:1 since you have a lot of room. That takes you into what projector you want, and will it make switching back and forth easy...? (sorry, things tend to spiral out of control quickly).

If you assume maybe 2 - 3 feet lost to the false wall, you still have 25 or 26 feet to use, and I would guess that you could still fit 3 rows and not feel crowded. The 3rd row might have to be against the wall, which isn't acoustically ideal for those seats, but I wouldn't sweat it. You would still have 2 rows of great seating.

With 3 rows, it might make the riser(s) a little trickier. Maybe a 6" in the middle and a 12" at the back? You would really need a plan to figure out proper sight lines based on screen height and seating locations. Placing the screen a little higher up on the wall would help the back rows get a better view, as long as it doesn't negatively impact the front too much.


----------

